# Checker Pieces. Turned or routers or both?



## markaardvark (Oct 15, 2010)

OK, so I am wanting to make a checker board and the checkers. How is this type of pattern made? Is it a router bit that cuts a dowel (obviously you could turn the rod first)? A patern like this would be better than just a flat circle.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## jeepturner (Oct 3, 2010)

I think if I were to make something like that I would cut a dowel to size on the lathe, then cut the dowel into slugs. I would then make a scraper or buy one that could cut the pattern that I wanted.
Do a quick search for a rosette cutter. there are many to choose from. 
If you only want the pattern on one side, you could buy a cutter of the right size. Use it to cut into the face grain and then cut the slug out. 
Hope this helps, because this is a first for me. Offering advice in a forum where I know there is more experience and knowledge than I will ever achieve.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

as mentioned - it's a turned rod that is then sliced into chips that are then faced with a rossette drill bit cutter to make the impressions.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

another method is to cut it out of a board with a rosette cutter and then cut out of the board with the scroll saw.


----------



## markaardvark (Oct 15, 2010)

I don't think I want to scroll saw it because i'm lousy with cutting circles on the scroll saw…

I found this http://www.toy4education.com/p/hm/professional-woodworker-new-rosette-cutter-kit-by-professional-woodworker-1698.html
rosette cutter which I think might work…

Once I cut the slugs, do I just "clamp" them on my drill press and cut them?


----------



## Edziu (Jan 17, 2010)

What size of checkers pieces do you want to make? A rosette cutter is usually at least 3 inches in diameter.

For me, I'd chuck up a dowel (1" or 1 1/4") in my lathe and detail cut the detail in the end grain and then cut it off with a parting tool. Repeat cutting profiles on the end grain and cutting them off.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm with jeepturner - Except I think you really need a steady rest on the lathe to make this happen.

Once you have a cylinder, remove the tail stock, install the steady rest (if you have not already) and begin the process of cutting the pattern, then cutting that checker off (with a handsaw).

A special scrapper with the desired pattern would be nice but not essential. You could apply a small gouge (from a pen turning set) a number of times. Obviously, it would be harder to make them all the same that way.

Alternatively, you could mount a rosette cutter in the tail stock. I have no idea how you would secure the disks for a rosette cutter in the drill press.


----------



## Nels (Dec 10, 2013)

you can make a rosette cutter with an old butterfly bit and put a long cylinder, on end, on the drill press, with a jig to hold it. The jig might just be a thick piece of wood with a hole the size of the cylinder cut in it. Cut the shape on the end of the cylinder and then cut it to length on a bandsaw or, if you're brave, the table saw.
I have a bunch of dogwood that I'll use for the white pieces. I might get brave and use some Brazilian Rosewood I've been hording for 40+ years for the dark pieces.


----------



## Nels (Dec 10, 2013)

First try. I might need more butterfly bits.


----------



## Nels (Dec 10, 2013)




----------

